# Your 10-Week Recomp



## hulksmash

For those who have used the chatbox recently, you have seen me mention a 10-week recomp and how I started it on Tuesday. This 10 week period is a blast. I know 10 weeks is bordering on being an adequate amount of time (I was wanting to do 20 weeks), but that was all I could afford to buy in bulk. Also, I *can* keep the blast going by ordering more later in the blast.

With that said, what are some of the things ya'll would do for a 10 or more week recomp? I'm wanting to know your personal choices for:

Food prep
Cheat meals-frequency/foods/amount of calories/intake timing
Protein intake-timing/amount/choices
Calories-intake/timing/restricting or not
Training-frequency/duration/weight selection

Thanks everyone, and I can't wait for your replies!


----------



## Trump

What you running? What your body fat now? And weight?


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> What you running? What your body fat now? And weight?



*Weekly*
1.5g Test E
500mg Tren Base
400mg Deca

I'm staying silent on stats until the end, and I will have before/after pics at the end. For the same reason a pro stays covered up before a show, I want to shock others. That's also why I didn't make a log.

I can say one thing: I'm 5'7.5. Yesterday while pumped up, my right arm measured 17.10", and my left measured 17.25". That's 1/2" to 1" bigger than my un-pumped arm size seen in the pic from the triceps thread.

I planned to prep a week's worth of dinner on Sundays. Curious to know if others do that.


----------



## Trump

My better half does all my food when I home and at work have chefs do it all.


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> My better half does all my food when I home and at work have chefs do it all.



Great! That helps a ton.

My issue isn't a lack of my wife cooking (she loves to take care of me). I told the wife I planned to have dinner prepared for the whole week, and she told me she would join me, eat the same meals, and do it for as long as I continue.

So, I have more motivation to prep every Sunday. I plan to take and apply everyone's experiences with weekly prep.


----------



## CJ

My main food prep is simply cooking larger dinners, enough portions for dinner and prep meals the next day or two.


----------



## JuiceTrain

What's your reasoning for using the tren base vs tren E


----------



## Uncle manny

That’s a lot of test. What do you cruise on?


----------



## Seeker

could you remind me what exactly you're recomping from?


----------



## Gadawg

And are you really going to do all this without really knowing what happened to you recently?


----------



## hulksmash

JuiceTrain said:


> What's your reasoning for using the tren base vs tren E



Instant results. 

The sweating from tren stops sooner when I jump off tren.

Also, I get to have a spike in tren before a workout.


----------



## hulksmash

Uncle manny said:


> That’s a lot of test. What do you cruise on?



Depends. Either 600mg/wk or 900-1g/wk.

The past 8 or 9 weeks, in which I took that tricep pic, I have cruised at 1g.


----------



## hulksmash

Seeker said:


> could you remind me what exactly you're recomping from?



I guess you can call it a recomp, any name works.

My goal is to get to diced and huge. Trying hard to stay ambiguous in hopes I have results worthy to shock.


----------



## hulksmash

Gadawg said:


> And are you really going to do all this without really knowing what happened to you recently?



I'll never know. The doctors weren't sure either.

Could have been a *neurological virus* (like non-polio enterovirus) or some idiopathic, temporary electrolyte imbalance (docs doubt that since labs showed all good).

Docs were stumped, I was stumped. 

I've been 100% like nothing ever happened. Forward I go.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

hulksmash said:


> I'll never know. The doctors weren't sure either.
> 
> Could have been a *neurological virus* (like non-polio enterovirus) or some idiopathic, temporary electrolyte imbalance (docs doubt that since labs showed all good).
> 
> Docs were stumped, I was stumped.
> 
> I've been 100% like nothing ever happened. Forward I go.


I feel pretty comfortable it lies somewhere within your Gabapentin / Potassium dosages that were used due to on-the-fly research we did the other day.  Irregardless I think keeping your dosages down will be helpful from that perspective.

I do find it interesting that you're using deca for a recomp.  It is effective in a sense but takes a few weeks to drop the water you pick up from deca in my experience.  As you normally roll side effect free perhaps you will not have the same experience.  Personally I would have thought Mast or Tren to be a better choice and drop the deca.  In for the ride.


----------



## transcend2007

My only comment would be to wait until you have your 20 week supply on hand ... to me this is AAS 101 ... if funds are an issue simply wait ... running test e and deca for 10 weeks if you were unable to get resupplied would be a waste of time (which some with your experience already knows) ... remembers others are reading this so even if you can easily obtain resupply many others would not be able and this would be a poor example ... other than that would be the issues about running 2 19-nors in a recomp .. why not mast or eq ...?


----------



## hulksmash

HollyWoodCole said:


> I feel pretty comfortable it lies somewhere within your Gabapentin / Potassium dosages that were used due to on-the-fly research we did the other day.  Irregardless I think keeping your dosages down will be helpful from that perspective.
> 
> I do find it interesting that you're using deca for a recomp.  It is effective in a sense but takes a few weeks to drop the water you pick up from deca in my experience.  As you normally roll side effect free perhaps you will not have the same experience.  Personally I would have thought Mast or Tren to be a better choice and drop the deca.  In for the ride.



Deca blows me the **** up, fullness forever.

Picture 1970s look. That's as low as I'll go in body fat.

I've been searching to see if I posted my pics when getting diced on test, tren, deca, and letro since I deleted facebook last year.

Btw, letro was 2mg e2d. That dried me the **** out. Lawd, the joint aches though.


----------



## hulksmash

transcend2007 said:


> My only comment would be to wait until you have your 20 week supply on hand ... to me this is AAS 101 ... if funds are an issue simply wait ... running test e and deca for 10 weeks if you were unable to get resupplied would be a waste of time (which some with your experience already knows) ... remembers others are reading this so even if you can easily obtain resupply many others would not be able and this would be a poor example ... other than that would be the issues about running 2 19-nors in a recomp .. why not mast or eq ...?



Great point! Yes, if someone plans 20 weeks, have 20 weeks on hand. I agree it's a golden rule with AAS. I didn't mind the risk thay comes with breaking that rule; *others should never break the rule*.

I love deca and tren together. Fullness+insane strength is unmatched.

I love EQ so much too-my avatar was me on EQ at 800mg/week. However, money stops me. I want to run EQ at 1.5g/week for no less than 30 weeks and see how awesome that would be.

Never used mast nor see a reason to use it *personally*. Not trying to end up at single digit BF.

*Please note, I wanted to know what ya'll would do in a 10 week recomp-all items listed and how ya'll would do those items!*

My biggest worry is being a failure at the end. Planting season has started, which means most hours are gone for me. I got a crap ton riding on my results, and I would be ashamed as hell if i didn't end looking freaky.


----------



## Straight30weight

hulksmash said:


> Great point! Yes, if someone plans 20 weeks, have 20 weeks on hand. I agree it's a golden rule with AAS. I didn't mind the risk thay comes with breaking that rule; *others should never break the rule*.
> 
> I love deca and tren together. Fullness+insane strength is unmatched.
> 
> I love EQ so much too-my avatar was me on EQ at 800mg/week. However, money stops me. I want to run EQ at 1.5g/week for no less than 30 weeks and see how awesome that would be.
> 
> Never used mast nor see a reason to use it *personally*. Not trying to end up at single digit BF.
> 
> *Please note, I wanted to know what ya'll would do in a 10 week recomp-all items listed and how ya'll would do those items!*
> 
> My biggest worry is being a failure at the end. Planting season has started, which means most hours are gone for me. I got a crap ton riding on my results, and I would be ashamed as hell if i didn't end looking freaky.


What exactly is riding on the results?


----------



## Trump

Pride.....



Straight30weight said:


> What exactly is riding on the results?


----------



## SHRUGS

Its alot of test thats for sure. I would never use that much test per week personally. I would lower the Deca dosage if it were me also. Cashout would love this thread for sure. Lol!
!S!


----------



## JuiceTrain

I took hulk's advice long time ago on running 1g test per week; Never going below that marker again.

Now all the other shxt he be doin...definaetly isn't for me chief :32 (18):
But I do enjoy his tenacity. hulkSmash all the way


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> Pride.....



Yep! Thus the fear with stupud ass soybeans, rice, and corn stealing my time. It's pouring today, though.

Looks like March is gonna be rainy-which sucks. We need rain in the SUMMER. Well, rain is also fine AFTER you got the crops in the ground.


----------



## hulksmash

JuiceTrain said:


> I took hulk's advice long time ago on running 1g test per week; Never going below that marker again.
> 
> Now all the other shxt he be doin...definaetly isn't for me chief :32 (18):
> But I do enjoy his tenacity. hulkSmash all the way



He means to say-

"Theoritcally, if I were to do Hulk's ways, I would theoritcally like it. However, Hulk made sure to advocate not doing as he does."

Lol keep killin it man and your health is more important. Always.


----------



## hulksmash

No one has spent 10 weeks for pre-contest, or a cut, or a bulk?

I find it hard to believe no one here has done a 10-week cut and prepped food, had cheat meals, and changed training and can't answer my question in the first post.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

hulksmash said:


> No one has spent 10 weeks for pre-contest, or a cut, or a bulk?


Not really the same question as your OP. You asked about 10 week recomps specifically. 

I've done, and coached, folks through 10 week cuts/bulks but never a 10 week recomp because that is only a viable approach for beginners (who can recomp with ease) or folks coming back from a long layoff (again, recomp with ease). Though even with those groups I'd question limiting it to 10 weeks. Regardless, for everyone else, I think a 10wk recomp is an inefficient way to about things.


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> For those who have used the chatbox recently, you have seen me mention a 10-week recomp and how I started it on Tuesday. This 10 week period is a blast. I know 10 weeks is bordering on being an adequate amount of time (I was wanting to do 20 weeks), but that was all I could afford to buy in bulk. Also, I *can* keep the blast going by ordering more later in the blast.
> 
> With that said, what are some of the things ya'll would do for a 10 or more week recomp? I'm wanting to know your personal choices for:
> 
> Food prep
> Cheat meals-frequency/foods/amount of calories/intake timing
> Protein intake-timing/amount/choices
> Calories-intake/timing/restricting or not
> Training-frequency/duration/weight selection
> 
> Thanks everyone, and I can't wait for your replies!



In just 10 weeks you may not achieve the result you can envision but it's a start... 

The way I usually approach a recomp is by training 4 x per week. 2 very heavy days, one speed or dynamic day and then a conditioning day with sleds or kettlebells.

I keep fats fairly low, carbs very high and just under a gram of protein per pound of lean mass. 

And tren


----------



## Straight30weight

PillarofBalance said:


> And tren


Apparently this shit is magic....


----------



## hulksmash

MrRippedZilla said:


> Not really the same question as your OP. You asked about 10 week recomps specifically.
> 
> I've done, and coached, folks through 10 week cuts/bulks but never a 10 week recomp because that is only a viable approach for beginners (who can recomp with ease) or folks coming back from a long layoff (again, recomp with ease). Though even with those groups I'd question limiting it to 10 weeks. Regardless, for everyone else, I think a 10wk recomp is an inefficient way to about things.



Yea, I had trouble trying to define what I'm doing besides simply saying "blasting".

That's why I wrote the bulleted points, so everyone can say what they have done.for any 10 week, or longer, period that had a set goal.

My apologies for the lacl of clarity. Now you can maybe give your experience for the bulleted items.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> In just 10 weeks you may not achieve the result you can envision but it's a start...
> 
> The way I usually approach a recomp is by training 4 x per week. 2 very heavy days, one speed or dynamic day and then a conditioning day with sleds or kettlebells.
> 
> I keep fats fairly low, carbs very high and just under a gram of protein per pound of lean mass.
> 
> And tren



Thanks for the input!

That helps, because I'm taking everyone's data, extrapolating any methods and choices I deem applicable, and appying it to my blast.


----------



## motown1002

hulksmash said:


> For those who have used the chatbox recently, you have seen me mention a 10-week recomp and how I started it on Tuesday. This 10 week period is a blast. I know 10 weeks is bordering on being an adequate amount of time (I was wanting to do 20 weeks), but that was all I could afford to buy in bulk. Also, I *can* keep the blast going by ordering more later in the blast.
> 
> With that said, what are some of the things ya'll would do for a 10 or more week recomp? I'm wanting to know your personal choices for:
> 
> Food prep
> Cheat meals-frequency/foods/amount of calories/intake timing
> Protein intake-timing/amount/choices
> Calories-intake/timing/restricting or not
> Training-frequency/duration/weight selection
> 
> Thanks everyone, and I can't wait for your replies!




When prepping for a show my prep time was approx. 12 weeks.  I know this isn't exactly what you asked but it might help a little. 

Food Prep - Every sunday the and now I prep my food for the week.  Chicken, lean beef, turkey, Jazmine rice and red potatoes.  
Cheat Meals - Every Friday was my cheat meal up until 4 weeks out.  Monday and Thursday I had carb load for last meal. (meal 7)  
Protein intake - Kept at 1.5g per pound of body weight.  Mostly in the form of food.  One shake per day
Calories - With an increase in cardio I didn't drop cals until my weight loss leveled out, then dropped my calories weekly until bf was under 4%.
Training - This stayed normal 5 days per week, normal bb workout until 4 weeks out.  At that point, lighter weights and super sets were my best friend.  

Sups - Test, tren, var, clen and T3


Hope this helps a little.  
MO


----------



## hulksmash

motown1002 said:


> When prepping for a show my prep time was approx. 12 weeks.  I know this isn't exactly what you asked but it might help a little.
> 
> Food Prep - Every sunday the and now I prep my food for the week.  Chicken, lean beef, turkey, Jazmine rice and red potatoes.
> Cheat Meals - Every Friday was my cheat meal up until 4 weeks out.  Monday and Thursday I had carb load for last meal. (meal 7)
> Protein intake - Kept at 1.5g per pound of body weight.  Mostly in the form of food.  One shake per day
> Calories - With an increase in cardio I didn't drop cals until my weight loss leveled out, then dropped my calories weekly until bf was under 4%.
> Training - This stayed normal 5 days per week, normal bb workout until 4 weeks out.  At that point, lighter weights and super sets were my best friend.
> 
> Sups - Test, tren, var, clen and T3
> 
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> MO



Yes, thank you! 100% what i wanted! Since I'm losing fat AND gaining muscle, your answers were wanted.

I can take away many things, such as cheat meal protocol.


----------



## hulksmash

Day 8 of the my blast:







My goals for lifts are:

Flat DB Bench w/ 220lb Dbs-17 reps minimum (Eric Spotos's limit)
940lb Deadlift. Cailer Woolam's limit
890lb Front Squat. Above Derek Kendall.
251lb Strict Bar Curl. Above Denis Cyplenkov.
450lbs BB Overhead Press. Above Josh Bryant.
#4 Captains of Crush Gripper. Only 5 people to close it. 

Obviously, those goals continue past 10 weeks lol


----------



## transcend2007

hulksmash said:


> Day 8 of the my blast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goals for lifts are:
> 
> Flat DB Bench w/ 220lb Dbs-17 reps minimum (Eric Spotos's limit)
> 940lb Deadlift. Cailer Woolam's limit
> 890lb Front Squat. Above Derek Kendall.
> 251lb Strict Bar Curl. Above Denis Cyplenkov.
> 450lbs BB Overhead Press. Above Josh Bryant.
> #4 Captains of Crush Gripper. Only 5 people to close it.
> 
> Obviously, those goals continue past 10 weeks lol



You have great hair for the massive numbers you do and have done ... some of us aren't so lucky ... lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I’m also extremely jealous of your abundant amount of hair. I have more hair on my back then head lol.


----------



## transcend2007

DieYoungStrong said:


> I’m also extremely jealous of your abundant amount of hair. I have more hair on my back then head lol.



I have more hair growing on my back and delt than my head ....


----------



## hulksmash

transcend2007 said:


> You have great hair for the massive numbers you do and have done ... some of us aren't so lucky ... lol



Haha and at 32yo

I tried to tell ya'll! 

I don't get sides; I'm running 2 19-nors and dick gets harder than ever, hair grows on my head fast, etc. I also ran 2 19-nors a shit ton in 2014

Deca+Test+Tren=the fullest, driest muscular look than any other combo! My back is only 8 damn days and traps are already popping off!

I dont even train traps; I haven't properly trained delts in 6 years (do delts for 1 or 2 weeks and never touch em again), etc.

YES, I'm hitting all muscle groups startung Sunday! Gotta use all my potential.


----------



## jennerrator

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...enough body hair talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hulksmash

Post edited


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I can't wait to see the results of this HS.  Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## hulksmash

HollyWoodCole said:


> I can't wait to see the results of this HS.  Keep us posted buddy.



Oh God, you have me scared to death.

I view this as my last chance to silence people AND prove to myself that I still got the fire in me.

2012 was the last year I trained/dieted like you're supposed to do. I want to prove to myself that these past few years, where I lost everything, can't beat me. 

You got me worried like hell with "can't wait to see the results". I read that and immediately thought about the gatorade i drank earlier. 10 weeks come and I'm not a freak? Then I'm a complete failure. 

You motivated me to kill these 10 weeks, too. A nice balance of motivation and fear of failure is good for me.


----------



## Jin

*Hulk!!!

SMASHHHHHH!!


*
expectations
personal records
insane weights


----------



## WDE1083

Good luck man, go for it!


----------



## hulksmash

No clue how this became a quasi-updater log lol...Update:

I'm still making PRs. I am fearful of not hitting my physique before the 10 weeks is done due to work. Time changed, so work is now 630-7 to 2000-2030 Monday through Saturday. 

Real manual labor=energy could be used up by any task I have to do. I train VERY heavy, 1-5 reps, because strength is a priority. 

I'll be doing Sunday prep and use whatever I can-including dextrose tablets, caffeine, etc-to ensure viable strength.

I just did 4 reps with 140s. If I finally hit a plateau due to work I'll be sad as shit. I have to hit my goals, like 210s for reps.


----------



## automatondan

Don't get frustrated/discouraged dude, just keep pushing, getting good sleep, and you will succeed.


----------



## hulksmash

automatondan said:


> Don't get frustrated/discouraged dude, just keep pushing, getting good sleep, and you will succeed.



You're right. 

"But He said, "The things that are impossible with people are possible with God."" Luke 18:27

"He said to them, "Because of the littleness of your faith; for truly I say to you, if you have faith the size of a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move; and nothing will be impossible to you." Matthew 17:20


----------



## Trump

They would love you here, they forever quoting stuff from the bible in Africa.



hulksmash said:


> You're right.
> 
> "But He said, "The things that are impossible with people are possible with God."" Luke 18:27
> 
> "He said to them, "Because of the littleness of your faith; for truly I say to you, if you have faith the size of a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move; and nothing will be impossible to you." Matthew 17:20


----------



## Gadawg

Well, when you've been blessed as much as Africa has........


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> They would love you here, they forever quoting stuff from the bible in Africa.



Don’t limit yourself: Go to the northern part of Nigeria. You can learn all about the Koran whilst being held hostage.


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> They would love you here, they forever quoting stuff from the bible in Africa.



I typically keep my beliefs private, but I knew automatondan would appreciate those verses like I do.


----------



## hulksmash

So, I do borderline slave labor. It's expected here from all males aged from 15 to 45 years old. You are expected to view injuries, especially crippling ones, as badges of honor.

You will be blackballed from the farms here if you complain about: your working conditions, if you're tired, being denied time with family/be at home, your pain/hunger/sleep deprivation, your pay, etc. You are expected to shut up, be a real "man", and work without limits.

Work made me use a walker to walk tonight at home. I can't bend over, or I'll fall from pain. *It's my degenerative disc disease and bulged l4, l5 discs*. Rain allowed me to get home ~1 hour ago (1800p.m.) If you assumed I'm back to work tomorrow, you're right! 530am to start the routine!

My fear about energy/strength loss is due to the above. I just did 4 reps with 140s on Saturday. I refuse to allow work to cause a strength or physique plateau. I'm not frequently disabled at home due to work. When these disabling days do occur, I'll use them as my rest day, and perhaps a cheat meal day, too.

Now you know why I had fear toward failing. I ruin my body for a paycheck.


----------



## Chillinlow

hulksmash said:


> *Weekly*
> 1.5g Test E
> 500mg Tren Base
> 400mg Deca
> 
> I'm staying silent on stats until the end, and I will have before/after pics at the end. For the same reason a pro stays covered up before a show, I want to shock others. That's also why I didn't make a log.
> 
> I can say one thing: I'm 5'7.5. Yesterday while pumped up, my right arm measured 17.10", and my left measured 17.25". That's 1/2" to 1" bigger than my un-pumped arm size seen in the pic from the triceps thread.
> 
> I planned to prep a week's worth of dinner on Sundays. Curious to know if others do that.



why so high test and so low tren? Deca ?


----------



## hulksmash

I'll share my #1 priority with my goals. First, my goals are to be *the strongest person ever to live* (I don't care how realistic that is)and get my ideal physique.

Motivation with the goals is hatred and anger. Feelings of hate is the _best_ motivator I ever had/still have. Anger is mixed in. #1 priority of my goals is using my hate and anger to:

*Post a pic of my "freak" physique that's the best here
 → Tell those who've mocked me/insulted me to post their physique
 → Laugh because they won't post a pic
 → Read their excuses and laugh again
 → Post a video of insane weight lifted perfectly
 → Tell the mockers/insolent people to post their lifts
 → Laugh at the absence of videos
 → Read their excuses and laugh more*

I *never* insult, mock, make fun of, etc a person. I take all the hate, the demands that I should leave, being told to kill myself, etc and return it with kindness or I ignore it. 

The above would get me the revenge I crave. I have never been so motivated since I got revenge after 2 years on a ****in doe boy who thought he made the damn rules.

I'm human. A tenth of what I tolerate here would be enough to split wigs in real life, at least the past me. The above is the best I can do that I feel deserves to happen. Plus, if the goals are reached that I set, then I'll be making big money.


----------



## jennerrator

I think you’d make bank if you wrote a book!!


----------



## Chillinlow

Why so angry and full of hate man I think you need some meditation and yoga not 1.5 grams of test lol 

no no way to live life full of that hate and anger!


----------



## hulksmash

Chillinlow said:


> why so high test and so low tren? Deca ?



Woah, you're supposed to follow the script. Tren at 300-400mg is all you need. Anything above and you'll wreck your health!

Jokes aside, it's a blast, and Test turns magic for me at 1-1.5g/week.

Tren is high enough. I might try more in a future blast.

Deca's for the fullness, joint relief, and strength.


----------



## hulksmash

jennerrator said:


> I think you’d make bank if you wrote a book!!



I started writing a book during my heyday at bodybuilding.com's Misc section. All lifting threads and some gear talk. I had 200+ people ready to buy my training+diet (plus some "man" talk) book at $30 USD.

I abandoned it to leave my house and get a divorce. I never recovered that huge following. That was a big loss. I would've kept growing.


----------



## hulksmash

Chillinlow said:


> Why so angry and full of hate man I think you need some meditation and yoga not 1.5 grams of test lol
> 
> no no way to live life full of that hate and anger!



Every success I've had was built on hate. For the past ~4 years I let go of hate/anger in my heart. The hate is overdue to be put back, and motivate me past limits.

I don't mind sharing, since I can just leave here if things get too wild.


----------



## silvereyes87

People here have told you to leave and or kill yourself? Dude thats pretty weak on their part. I cant say ive never busted your balls hulk. We all tease each other a little. But thats taking it way too far. This board aint about that shit. Corny as it sounds i see it as a brotherhood of iron. Do you bro. Blast and wrist curls all ya like. Just take care of yourself man.


----------



## hulksmash

silvereyes87 said:


> People here have told you to leave and or kill yourself? Dude thats pretty weak on their part. I cant say ive never busted your balls hulk. We all tease each other a little. But thats taking it way too far. This board aint about that shit. Corny as it sounds i see it as a brotherhood of iron. Do you bro. Blast and wrist curls all ya like. Just take care of yourself man.



I'm never talking about jest, teasing, etc here. That's fine, and nothing to be upset over.

Also, using "hate/anger" is what all of you also have. We all hate someone or some thing, and have anger.

Try it out if you want. Using anger and/or hate is great. You'll be stronger, more determined, etc.I do admit that *most can't/won't use anger and/or hate*. Just not wired that way.

Through my life I was lied to (even my birth was a huge lie and cover-up), betrayed by even family, ostracized by "friends", etc.

I got/get angry at those things. No sadness. That causes me to want to "get even" or make them suffer worse. *I get very motivated.* Everyone here and in life, who has said/done horrible things to me, give me the biggest motivation-through anger, hate, and revenge.

Anyway, don't read to deep into it. I get pissed off and go with "an eye for an eye", stay motivated, and reach my goals due to it. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I'd go insane on dosages like that, but the shit affects me (I get the sides).

My blast is 250 mg test, 250 mg. Deca, 250 mg EQ. (twice a year for 3 months each).

Cruise is 125 mg of test. (for 3 months post "blast"). (Time on = time off).

Good luck though, cant wait to see your results... Love to see how others respond and improve...


----------



## hulksmash

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I'd go insane on dosages like that, but the shit affects me (I get the sides).
> 
> My blast is 250 mg test, 250 mg. Deca, 250 mg EQ. (twice a year for 3 months each).
> 
> Cruise is 125 mg of test. (for 3 months post "blast"). (Time on = time off).
> 
> Good luck though, cant wait to see your results... Love to see how others respond and improve...



LOL mentally insane due to mood, insane from experiencing the physical sides, or both?

Your cruise needs to be upped. Remember the research I posted showing detrimental effects with Test below 300mg/week. You're basically staying hypogonadal.

My thick hair in my pic a couple of pages back shows I'm blessed to not have a single worry over sides. I tell God how grateful I am for that and all other blessings every day.

Work is turning 10 weeks into an inadequate amount of time to hit my goals. I got off an hour ago-*VERY rare* to be allowed to go home that early. So I did Back training. However, due to the extreme labor and *100% ignored* bodily harm I undergo, my back day suffered.

I couldn't do Rows or Deadlifts. I'm trying hard to not use a walker tonight, but my discs are so painful that I'll probably be forced to. I did do Pull-Ups and Lat Pulldowns, and did 5-6 sets with heavy weight (4-8 rep range). That will suffice enough for my body to cause microtears/soreness/progress.


----------



## hulksmash

If you're worrying about my discs, I want to first say thank you for your kindness and care. Secondly, I *do* realize that the demands on my lumbar region can't be kept up indefinitely. I type this as pain covers my whole trunk area (sides, front, and back) and also pulses in my knees. Yes, I know that's a sign of my nerve roots being hit. *My only fear is getting cauda equina syndrome*

My pain will subside once I'm used to this post-winter intensity of labor. If it doesn't, then I'll worry. By the way, not even using pain meds. Gotta be a tough bad-ass lol

The hate/anger posts are nothing deep in philosophy or psychology. I am wired to become angry from insults, failure, no one believing in me, etc. That anger becomes fuel for motivation. Hate towards failure, people, etc arises right after the anger. I'm happy I'm wired that way, because nothing keeps me down, and I gain more strength, tenacity, and determination!


----------



## automatondan

We want some more pics!


----------



## hulksmash

automatondan said:


> We want some more pics!



This was never a log lol

I took before pics, and will show with an after in the future. Gotta be freaky or no point in showing


----------



## automatondan

Haha ok point taken.


----------



## Straight30weight

hulksmash said:


> This was never a log lol
> 
> I took before pics, and will show with an after in the future. Gotta be freaky or no point in showing


Well it’s been a few weeks. Are you on your way to freaky?


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> Well it’s been a few weeks. Are you on your way to freaky?



I wouldn't say I have. Freaky=1967-1972 Mr. Olympia Top 2 for me.

So far, I consider myself a total failure. Even with setting PRs in a linear, monthly progress (I know the body doesn't progress in a linear fashion perpetually). I don't look like shit (see earlier pics), but I hold a high standard. Below that and I'll say I'm failing 

That's good, though. I just get pissed off and stay motivated.

Thanks for asking that. It made me picture in my mind: people replying here mocking or insulting me, and it made me pissed off. You added to my motivation tank.


----------



## Straight30weight

hulksmash said:


> I wouldn't say I have. Freaky=1967-1972 Mr. Olympia Top 2 for me.
> 
> So far, I consider myself a total failure. Even with setting PRs in a linear, monthly progress (I know the body doesn't progress in a linear fashion perpetually). I don't look like shit (see earlier pics), but I hold a high standard. Below that and I'll say I'm failing
> 
> That's good, though. I just get pissed off and stay motivated.
> 
> Thanks for asking that. It made me picture in my mind: people replying here mocking or insulting me, and it made me pissed off. You added to my motivation tank.


Bro nothing I said was mocking you or insulting. I was genuinely curious as to whether you were on your way. If you took it as an insult that’s on you.


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> Bro nothing I said was mocking you or insulting. I was genuinely curious as to whether you were on your way. If you took it as an insult that’s on you.



You didn't. I know that.

Re-read. I said:

1. I read your post. Then I imagined a scenario.
2. I imagined a scenario where people, *NOT YOU*, reply here.
3. Their *IMAGINED* replies was mocking/insulting.
4. The MAKE-BELIEVE people did that because I said "..consider myself a failure.."

No one imagines scenarios in their head? I thought everyone does.

I always plan/imagine steps ahead. When I tell my wife something, I envision how my words to her affect me a week later. I can't be the only one that envisions the future for everything (using statistics, knowledge of the persons/things, etc).

Edit: I read what I just wrote again after submitting-if this post sounds condescending or something, ny apologies. Recently I went back and read my archived posts, and figured out why people never understand what I'm saying. Thus, this clarifying post.


----------



## Jin

hulksmash said:


> You didn't. I know that.
> 
> Re-read. I said:
> 
> 1. I read your post. Then I imagined a scenario.
> 2. I imagined a scenario where people, *NOT YOU*, reply here.
> 3. Their *IMAGINED* replies was mocking/insulting.
> 4. The MAKE-BELIEVE people did that because I said "..consider myself a failure.."
> 
> No one imagines scenarios in their head? I thought everyone does.
> 
> I always plan/imagine steps ahead. When I tell my wife something, I envision how my words to her affect me a week later. I can't be the only one that envisions the future for everything (using statistics, knowledge of the persons/things, etc).
> 
> Edit: I read what I just wrote again after submitting-if this post sounds condescending or something, ny apologies. Recently I went back and read my archived posts, and figured out why people never understand what I'm saying. Thus, this clarifying post.




I try to think as little as possible. Works for me. Not sure how others around me feel about it though


----------



## Hurt

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out for you man. 

I know I’m guilty of busting your balls on occasion but one thing is certain - you genuinely care and that’s a characteristic that’s rarer by the day in this world.

I’m also happy to compare pics at the end - hell maybe this will motivate me a little


----------



## hulksmash

Hurt said:


> Looking forward to seeing how this turns out for you man.
> 
> I know I’m guilty of busting your balls on occasion but one thing is certain - you genuinely care and that’s a characteristic that’s rarer by the day in this world.
> 
> I’m also happy to compare pics at the end - hell maybe this will motivate me a little



Oh you're fine; it's more the people that spit vitriol and hate at me for no reason at all. I do genuinely care. It means a lot to me to hear validation for that.

Hell yea, I hope I do motivate! Work has ****ed me over with training. I havent hit legs for now 2 weeks, and like last night, couldn't do rows or deadlifts.

Everything for a reason. God has a plan! 10 weeks could get here, I don't hit my goal and don't post pics, and leave in shame. Then BOOM-Hulk pops back up lookin like the Hulk. That would be hella motivating.

I rather be at my physique goal in 10 weeks than that, but God has His plan. 

Hurt, if I ended up motivating you, that would be fun as hell. I can totally see us being rivals and benefitting from that.


----------



## DeltaWave

hulksmash said:


> Oh you're fine; it's more the people that spit vitriol and hate at me for no reason at all. I do genuinely care. It means a lot to me to hear validation for that.
> 
> Hell yea, I hope I do motivate! Work has ****ed me over with training. I havent hit legs for now 2 weeks, and like last night, couldn't do rows or deadlifts.
> 
> Everything for a reason. God has a plan! 10 weeks could get here, I don't hit my goal and don't post pics, and leave in shame. Then BOOM-Hulk pops back up lookin like the Hulk. That would be hella motivating.
> 
> I rather be at my physique goal in 10 weeks than that, but God has His plan.
> 
> Hurt, if I ended up motivating you, that would be fun as hell. I can totally see us being rivals and benefitting from that.



If you paint yourself green and shout "Hulk smash!" for your lift video, I'll send you $20.


----------



## Jada

Hulky at it again, love reading his post. Hulky u still have that sign ifbb Jon picture  i got you.


----------



## hulksmash

This was never a log, but update:

My L4/L5 buldged discs are now full-blown herniated discs. I still have very small degeneration like the example at the top of this pic:







L5 and L4 discs are needed for nearly every movement.

My job(s) demanded I keep going despite any pain. Once I lost my ability to walk *and stand upright*, I used my connections and got an MRI with the best neurosurgeon in my state.

*Before you judge*, not everyone has to endure a manual labor job whose boss/coworkers believe disc injuries are only an excuse. Good for you if you have choices for work.

*I still trained.* I train chest and arms weekly without fail. The past several weeks I managed to train back and legs once. My avatar is the only latest and available pic. I'm not a "freak", and that was my requirement for posting pics.

Now to decide on treatment, work and getting paid, hitting my total body goals, and battling this pain. I'm still grateful to God for blessing me with a body that I can worry over; everything could be way worse! Have a great day.


----------



## Trump

Take some rest from training hulk and get better, it’s better to live to fight another day



hulksmash said:


> This was never a log, but update:
> 
> My L4/L5 buldged discs are now full-blown herniated discs. I still have very small degeneration like the example at the top of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5 and L4 discs are needed for nearly every movement.
> 
> My job(s) demanded I keep going despite any pain. Once I lost my ability to walk *and stand upright*, I used my connections and got an MRI with the best neurosurgeon in my state.
> 
> *Before you judge*, not everyone has to endure a manual labor job whose boss/coworkers believe disc injuries are only an excuse. Good for you if you have choices for work.
> 
> *I still trained.* I train chest and arms weekly without fail. The past several weeks I managed to train back and legs once. My avatar is the only latest and available pic. I'm not a "freak", and that was my requirement for posting pics.
> 
> Now to decide on treatment, work and getting paid, hitting my total body goals, and battling this pain. I'm still grateful to God for blessing me with a body that I can worry over; everything could be way worse! Have a great day.


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> Take some rest from training hulk and get better, it’s better to live to fight another day



Around the 10th I needed my walker to walk, but on the 21st and 22nd I still hit PRs (Chest and Arms) and continue to get more diced.

I _still_ agree with you and that's why I hit the brakes on back and legs. *Now I'm full of guilt* (happens if I can't train).

My wife helps by giving me stern a "NO". If I keep pressing, she threatens to deny sex. It works; sex overrides guilt!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Look up spinal decompression therapy. I had/have herniated L4 and L5 disks and still get sciatica from time to time, but spinal decompression basically saved my ass from surgery. 

Im an ironworker and have deadlifted and squatted 650 since the injury. 

Still can’t do dB skull crushers with 200s though.


----------



## Texan69

hulksmash said:


> Depends. Either 600mg/wk or 900-1g/wk.
> 
> The past 8 or 9 weeks, in which I took that tricep pic, I have cruised at 1g.



That’s a lot to cruise on bro, how long you been cruising that high? I would be scared of ruining my heart tbh. I cruise at 400mg and I still get a little worried sometimes been trying to convince myself to bump down to 200mg for cruise for a few months just to give my body a rest.


----------



## Texan69

JuiceTrain said:


> I took hulk's advice long time ago on running 1g test per week; Never going below that marker again.
> 
> Now all the other shxt he be doin...definaetly isn't for me chief :32 (18):
> But I do enjoy his tenacity. hulkSmash all the way



You cruise at 1g of test? How long you been doing that?


----------



## HollyWoodCole

HS is our resident genetic anomaly that allows him to lace his cigarettes with dbol and cruise for a decade on a gram of test without side effects.

He can also regrow body parts and go from disabled American to setting PR's in a few days.  



_Don't try this at home kids****_


----------



## Texan69

HollyWoodCole said:


> HS is our resident genetic anomaly that allows him to lace his cigarettes with dbol and cruise for a decade on a gram of test without side effects.



Nice, I once did a 6 month blast at 1g but got scared and stopped. No side effects at all. 
Didnt notice anything diff from 600 besides being able to stay much leaner at a surplus. 
But shoot if it don’t affect him more power to him. I was more worried about the long run effects but I know hulk is a smart guy and sure he’s already thought about that.


----------



## hulksmash

DieYoungStrong said:


> Look up spinal decompression therapy. I had/have herniated L4 and L5 disks and still get sciatica from time to time, but spinal decompression basically saved my ass from surgery.
> 
> Im an ironworker and have deadlifted and squatted 650 since the injury.
> 
> Still can’t do dB skull crushers with 200s though.



Thank you so much. 

I would've never known about that therapy if you hadn't replied. I greatly appreciate it. It sounds like my answer to my discs.


----------



## hulksmash

Texan69 said:


> That’s a lot to cruise on bro, how long you been cruising that high? I would be scared of ruining my heart tbh. I cruise at 400mg and I still get a little worried sometimes been trying to convince myself to bump down to 200mg for cruise for a few months just to give my body a rest.



First of all, I can't speak for your body. I wouldn't tell you to "cruise" at 1g.

I've been cruising at 1g for 3 months now? Maybe it's longer.

I've "cruised" at 1g before; my blast is 2-2.5g/week of Test and Tren. I just used 400mg/wk of Deca for 8 or 10 weeks. I think I'll just stick to Test and Tren. I didn't like the tiny lowering of my libido, so if I do use Deca again, I'll only do ~200mg/wk in a blast.

I got the idea from Swiper and others to cruise at 1g. I do all the research and make choices that protect my health. I love Test at 1g/wk. It's great *for me*.


----------



## hulksmash

HollyWoodCole said:


> HS is our resident genetic anomaly that allows him to lace his cigarettes with dbol and cruise for a decade on a gram of test without side effects.
> 
> He can also regrow body parts and go from disabled American to setting PR's in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't try this at home kids****_



Definitely don't do what I do.

Now you know I do NOT allow orals. They're unnecessary liver wreckers.

About being an anomaly-if I wrote an autobiography, people would call me a liar. 

Reminds me of Hollywood removing some of Audie Murphy's feats in war because they thought *the audience wouldn't believe it as realistic or possible*.


----------



## hulksmash

Texan69 said:


> Nice, I once did a 6 month blast at 1g but got scared and stopped. No side effects at all.
> Didnt notice anything diff from 600 besides being able to stay much leaner at a surplus.
> But shoot if it don’t affect him more power to him. I was more worried about the long run effects but I know hulk is a smart guy and sure he’s already thought about that.



You give a great example on the difference of a person's response to AAS.

You get no difference from 600mg/wk. Others and myself see the magic start at 1g/wk. 

Everything magnifies at 1g, and keeps enhancing until a ceiling at around 2g. You're right-I do my research for maintaining a healthy body while using AAS.


----------



## Texan69

hulksmash said:


> You give a great example on the difference of a person's response to AAS.
> 
> You get no difference from 600mg/wk. Others and myself see the magic start at 1g/wk.
> 
> Everything magnifies at 1g, and keeps enhancing until a ceiling at around 2g. You're right-I do my research for maintaining a healthy body while using AAS.




I thought you meant you have been cruising at 1g for longer like year. And hopefully you don’t take offense to my post. I’ve read many of your post and I know you do more than plenty of research and are very educated in this.


----------



## hulksmash

Texan69 said:


> I thought you meant you have been cruising at 1g for longer like year. And hopefully you don’t take offense to my post. I’ve read many of your post and I know you do more than plenty of research and are very educated in this.



I'll never take offense, nothing to worry about! 

You won't ever find a post where I was/am offended by someone. There's enough sensitive nancies here, I ain't one of 'em.

I have done 1g for a year before. That was a few years ago. It was awesome *for me*. 

Everyone knows I won't hold anybody's hand, but I'll still say the same "don't do what I do", out of respect to my fellow OGs in the brotherhood.


----------



## Long

Sometimes when you have back issues your hips do some crazy stuff. You overcompensate without knowing it and your hip can get all tight and not operate correctly. That in turn you feel in your back on top of the pain from the degeneration,  impingement and herniated disks.
So after you decide to get or not get a dissectomy, laminectomy (highly recomend a laminectomy if the pain is running down your ass cheek, back of your leg and into your foot) you may want to consider the following. 
Copious amounts of muscle relaxers. Heat, and ice. Electrical stimulation. Hip joint manipulation, then good mornings and ab work religiously to keep the stabilization muscles strong.


----------



## hulksmash

Long said:


> Sometimes when you have back issues your hips do some crazy stuff. You overcompensate without knowing it and your hip can get all tight and not operate correctly. That in turn you feel in your back on top of the pain from the degeneration,  impingement and herniated disks.
> So after you decide to get or not get a dissectomy, laminectomy (highly recomend a laminectomy if the pain is running down your ass cheek, back of your leg and into your foot) you may want to consider the following.
> Copious amounts of muscle relaxers. Heat, and ice. Electrical stimulation. Hip joint manipulation, then good mornings and ab work religiously to keep the stabilization muscles strong.



Did I mention I never use my hips incorrectly? I squat:







*My hamstrings sit on my calves, no heel raise*, at the bottom of squats. Also, I only *BB Front Squat*.

My hip pain is *because of the nerves/nerve roots*. When my buldged discs became herniated, the pain grew to my hips and knees.

Thank you, Long. *You helped others* who weren't aware of imbalances and stabilization, _and_ your intent to help me is appreciated!


----------



## maxmuscle1

hulksmash said:


> Did I mention I never use my hips incorrectly? I squat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My hamstrings sit on my calves, no heel raise*, at the bottom of squats. Also, I only *BB Front Squat*.
> 
> My hip pain is *because of the nerves/nerve roots*. When my buldged discs became herniated, the pain grew to my hips and knees.
> 
> Thank you, Long. *You helped others* who weren't aware of imbalances and stabilization, _and_ your intent to help me is appreciated!



Any suggestions for exercises to help strengthen low back? Have L4-5, L5-S1 disc bulge and degeneration.  Cannot currently do deadlifts or bent over barbell rows(anything bent over really).   Want to strengthen area without furthering any more damage.

Max


----------



## Long

Good mornings and straight legged dead lifts. Start with no weight (the bar on dead lifts)and work up depending on how bad you are. Don't neglect your abs! Strengthen those as well. It all works together.


----------



## PillarofBalance

maxmuscle1 said:


> Any suggestions for exercises to help strengthen low back? Have L4-5, L5-S1 disc bulge and degeneration.  Cannot currently do deadlifts or bent over barbell rows(anything bent over really).   Want to strengthen area without furthering any more damage.
> 
> Max



Reverse hypers, start very very light warming up. Two to three times per week 100 reps broken up in sets of 20.

Moderate Glute stretches after.


----------



## maxmuscle1

PillarofBalance said:


> Reverse hypers, start very very light warming up. Two to three times per week 100 reps broken up in sets of 20.
> 
> Moderate Glute stretches after.



Thank you!

Max


----------



## Hurt

PillarofBalance said:


> Reverse hypers, start very very light warming up. Two to three times per week 100 reps broken up in sets of 20.
> 
> Moderate Glute stretches after.



This. Active spinal decompression using the reverse hyper was a game changer for me.

Also, if you can get ahold of some gravity boots or an inversion table, hanging upside down is phenomenal too


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Reverse hypers, start very very light warming up. Two to three times per week 100 reps broken up in sets of 20.
> 
> Moderate Glute stretches after.



1 difference for *me* if "reverse hypers"=glute-ham raises

Glute-Ham Raises 2-3x a week, as many reps you can do, 5-6 sets.

After 4 weeks, add 10-20lbs by holding a weight plate. Increase 5-10lbs when you can complete 20-25 reps for the 5-6 sets.

That's the best for my l4/l5 discs. Your reo range would cause me injury.

Again, applies for my back. POB's advice will help those that can endure high reps.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

They aren’t equal

trust me again - high rep reverse hypers are a must to help your back. 

If you don’t have access to a reverse hyper, drop the tail gate to a pick up truck and do them off that with no weight.


----------



## hulksmash

DieYoungStrong said:


> They aren’t equal
> 
> trust me again - high rep reverse hypers are a must to help your back.
> 
> If you don’t have access to a reverse hyper, drop the tail gate to a pick up truck and do them off that with no weight.



If you mean using a bench, then its ME using the wrong name lol

I meant the glute-ham raise but using a bench, which is what you're talking about.

They *are* the best, 100% agree


----------



## Hurt

hulksmash said:


> If you mean using a bench, then its ME using the wrong name lol
> 
> I meant the glute-ham raise but using a bench, which is what you're talking about.
> 
> They *are* the best, 100% agree



No he isn’t talking about a glute ham raise - they’re completely different. He’s talking about a reverse hyper extension - ideally done on the machine that Louie Simmons of Westside Barbell invented with the same namesake.

Just run a quick google search. It’s a pretty rare piece of equipment that you generally won’t find in commercial gyms, but is a common apparatus in the Powerlifting world.

Prior to the reverse hyper, spinal decompression was achieved via static mechanisms like hanging but the reverse hyper allows active decompression under load, which feels phenomenal.


----------



## hulksmash

Hurt said:


> No he isn’t talking about a glute ham raise - they’re completely different. He’s talking about a reverse hyper extension - ideally done on the machine that Louie Simmons of Westside Barbell invented with the same namesake.
> 
> Just run a quick google search. It’s a pretty rare piece of equipment that you generally won’t find in commercial gyms, but is a common apparatus in the Powerlifting world.
> 
> Prior to the reverse hyper, spinal decompression was achieved via static mechanisms like hanging but the reverse hyper allows active decompression under load, which feels phenomenal.



OH those..

My glutes always dominate that exercise so I barely feel anything in my lower back. Granted, my wife does pick on me for having a "bubble butt".

Wish they would work for me like you, I'm jealous.

The glute-ham bench is what works my lower back. Now I feel like I'm weirdo since my erectors, not my glutes, dominate in a glute-ham raise.

The decompression-totally using that. glad ya'll told me how great it is.


----------



## maxmuscle1

I’m going to implement the reverse hypers and glute-ham raises. Anything to improve this low back pain. I cannot even sleep tonight, it is so bad.  I refuse to take any pain meds(nsaids).  Just hope to get back into the gym by Monday and at least stretch and try some slow,easy reps.  It feels like the pain has over taken my goals right now and I just want to be able to perform and walk normally again!

Max


----------



## hulksmash

maxmuscle1 said:


> I’m going to implement the reverse hypers and glute-ham raises. Anything to improve this low back pain. I cannot even sleep tonight, it is so bad.  I refuse to take any pain meds(nsaids).  Just hope to get back into the gym by Monday and at least stretch and try some slow,easy reps.  It feels like the pain has over taken my goals right now and I just want to be able to perform and walk normally again!
> 
> Max



Do the NSAIDs. Pride will destroy you. The NSAIDS are beneficial. Even the tough-guy, "real man" takes medicine when it's needed and is the only option.

Remember, *ALWAYS use mind-muscle connection*! It becomes even more necessary as an unbroken rule when you're trying to fix your lumbar issues.


----------



## maxmuscle1

hulksmash said:


> Do the NSAIDs. Pride will destroy you. The NSAIDS are beneficial. Even the tough-guy, "real man" takes medicine when it's needed and is the only option.
> 
> Remember, *ALWAYS use mind-muscle connection*! It becomes even more necessary as an unbroken rule when you're trying to fix your lumbar issues.



Thanks hulk! Gotta try something!!

Max


----------



## Long

maxmuscle1 said:


> I’m going to implement the reverse hypers and glute-ham raises. Anything to improve this low back pain. I cannot even sleep tonight, it is so bad.  I refuse to take any pain meds(nsaids).  Just hope to get back into the gym by Monday and at least stretch and try some slow,easy reps.  It feels like the pain has over taken my goals right now and I just want to be able to perform and walk normally again!
> 
> Max



View attachment 7707

That's is the scar left from an L4-L5 disectomy-lamenectomy. I have another one on my neck from another issue. I do bridges with my neck and deadlift , among other things now. 
A listen to hulk, you need an anti inflammatory. 
B muscle relaxers are a huge help as well as ice and heat.
C. Sitting still will kill your mobility. 
I thought I was going to be screwed after my neck surgery. My neck is stronger now than it was then. 
I was massively depressed when my back "went" I watched 18 inch arms shrink to 17 and lower while waiting injured, then waiting for surgery, then recovery. I listened to a crap doctor and life sucked.
Now I lift and box, I wrestle with my boys, I play basketball. I played one on one with my 15 year old and he is an athlete and my cardio at 41 was on par with his. I have near almost 100lbs on him.
Take care of yourself man, you will be 100% again.


----------



## maxmuscle1

Long said:


> View attachment 7707
> 
> That's is the scar left from an L4-L5 disectomy-lamenectomy. I have another one on my neck from another issue. I do bridges with my neck and deadlift , among other things now.
> A listen to hulk, you need an anti inflammatory.
> B muscle relaxers are a huge help as well as ice and heat.
> C. Sitting still will kill your mobility.
> I thought I was going to be screwed after my neck surgery. My neck is stronger now than it was then.
> I was massively depressed when my back "went" I watched 18 inch arms shrink to 17 and lower while waiting injured, then waiting for surgery, then recovery. I listened to a crap doctor and life sucked.
> Now I lift and box, I wrestle with my boys, I play basketball. I played one on one with my 15 year old and he is an athlete and my cardio at 41 was on par with his. I have near almost 100lbs on him.
> Take care of yourself man, you will be 100% again.



I will follow your advice because, so far I am just in pain and hating life.  Thanks for the feedback, I guess being stubborn has turned into stupidity at this point, on my part.  I need to repair and recover.  I can’t even walk normal at this point. Thanks for your time and personal recommendations.

Max


----------



## hulksmash

Long said:


> View attachment 7707
> 
> That's is the scar left from an L4-L5 disectomy-lamenectomy. I have another one on my neck from another issue. I do bridges with my neck and deadlift , among other things now.
> A listen to hulk, you need an anti inflammatory.
> B muscle relaxers are a huge help as well as ice and heat.
> C. Sitting still will kill your mobility.
> I thought I was going to be screwed after my neck surgery. My neck is stronger now than it was then.
> I was massively depressed when my back "went" I watched 18 inch arms shrink to 17 and lower while waiting injured, then waiting for surgery, then recovery. I listened to a crap doctor and life sucked.
> Now I lift and box, I wrestle with my boys, I play basketball. I played one on one with my 15 year old and he is an athlete and my cardio at 41 was on par with his. I have near almost 100lbs on him.
> Take care of yourself man, you will be 100% again.



*Max, and Long, read what I write below. It will give you hope.*

I have to disagree with using ice/cold; *my back* worsens with ice/cold. More importantly:

Your lumbar discs can heal without treatment. It is called "spontaneous disc resorption". You need blood for it to happen. Cold stops blood flow.

I even use Cialis to cause disc resorption: 

PDE-5 inhibitors dilate your body's vessels → PED-5 increases VEGF levels → VEGF creates new vessels/capillaries → that neovascularization drives disc resorption → *you now have 100% normal discs with no herniation or bulging*

Avoid ice/cold. Provide the maximum amount of blood possible to your discs. *Use Google Scholar if you want the proof; I'll be nice and start you with 1 on disc resorption.* It is rare to get disc resorption, but still possible.



*The inflammatory response in the regression of lumbar disc herniation*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6235196/


----------



## maxmuscle1

hulksmash said:


> *Max, and Long, read what I write below. It will give you hope.*
> 
> I have to disagree with using ice/cold; *my back* worsens with ice/cold. More importantly:
> 
> Your lumbar discs can heal without treatment. It is called "spontaneous disc resorption". You need blood for it to happen. Cold stops blood flow.
> 
> I even use Cialis to cause disc resorption:
> 
> PDE-5 inhibitors dilate your body's vessels → PED-5 increases VEGF levels → VEGF creates new vessels/capillaries → that neovascularization drives disc resorption → *you now have 100% normal discs with no herniation or bulging*
> 
> Avoid ice/cold. Provide the maximum amount of blood possible to your discs. *Use Google Scholar if you want the proof; I'll be nice and start you with 1 on disc resorption.* It is rare to get disc resorption, but still possible.
> 
> 
> 
> *The inflammatory response in the regression of lumbar disc herniation*
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6235196/



Ibuprofen has helped my mobility like a dream.  I haven’t used it in a decade... dummy!... I am improving and just taking in my nutrients while I can’t lift.


----------



## hulksmash

maxmuscle1 said:


> Ibuprofen has helped my mobility like a dream.  I haven’t used it in a decade... dummy!... I am improving and just taking in my nutrients while I can’t lift.



You have me worried-did I write incorrectly?

Herniated discs turning into 100% normal discs (spontaneous disc resorption) was the point I made. I also shared how to give your body the needed environment to make that happen. 

Anti-inflammatories was not part of my reply lol

Good thing is now you remember to take ibuprofen


----------



## maxmuscle1

hulksmash said:


> You have me worried-did I write incorrectly?
> 
> Herniated discs turning into 100% normal discs (spontaneous disc resorption) was the point I made. I also shared how to give your body the needed environment to make that happen.
> 
> Anti-inflammatories was not part of my reply lol
> 
> Good thing is now you remember to take ibuprofen



No Hulk, your good!  I just was stating that after taking ibuprofen after not taking(for a decade).  The ibuprofen helped me a lot, along with ice and heat.  I seriously couldn’t even bend or walk without pain.  I am actually moving now.  I am so against NSAIDs and painkillers but, I actually needed them.  I know you did not say anything about anti-inflammatory medicine Hulk!

Max


----------



## hulksmash

It's Day 1 for me today. I'm starting over.

My back benched me for the past 2.5 months. Today I started serious training+diet. I will even do a back and leg day.

My avatar is changed, and will serve as a reminder to me that Day 1 has already happened. It will change in the future when my physique passes my personal test of what's acceptable as an avatar.

I feel I have a solid base. I pray that nothing goes wrong with my back. I've got God in my corner, so I'm optimistic and confident I'll hit my goal and then be able to just "maintain" the physique.

*Thank you all for the advice and support. I wish the absolute best for all of my brothers here-ya'll deserve it.*


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Hate you're having to restart but sometimes that's needed.


----------



## Rhino99

Good luck with the back....
maybe instead of balls to the wall it's time to revamp things just a little so you dont re injure.....just syin


----------



## hulksmash

You all tell me I shouldn't be so hard on myself with posting pics before reaching my goal.

I listened and changed my avatar into a pic from last week. It's at max size limit (180x180/54kb).

Pic is week 3 of blast: 9̶0̶0̶m̶g̶ 1.2g Test E‡ and 800mg Tren Base a week.

Update:

My back has been behaving
I started cardio 3x/week (minimum) last week with the wife
I'm now repping 150s for Flat DB Bench Press‡
Training core after years of neglect
I now allow fasting for only 4-5 days per week
Strictly controlling diet (e.g. increased daily protein to 150g)
Made Reverse Hyperextensions a part of core training
New goal-this blast as my last ever (maintenance until death)‡

I don't like the vulnerability I have before reaching "perfection", but I'm ignoring it. I want to be fair to ya'll and try different behavior.


‡ 1.2g Test E was planned, but I've been lazy by pinning 3mL(900mg)/week. I began Week 4 with the planned 1.2g/wk.

‡ God willing, I expect to be using 160s in ~3 weeks. My goal was still "reps with 200s", *but I just watched a guy do 250sx1 on flat bench.* My goal is now 1RM with 250s (*"stay realistic" will be ignored*-you know I never accept limits)!

‡ I want to hit my goal with this blast. Then I can cruise and focus only on maintaining my ideal physique.


----------



## maxmuscle1

hulksmash said:


> You all tell me I shouldn't be so hard on myself with posting pics before reaching my goal.
> 
> I listened and changed my avatar into a pic from last week. It's at max size limit (180x180/54kb).
> 
> Pic is week 3 of blast: 9̶0̶0̶m̶g̶ 1.2g Test E‡ and 800mg Tren Base a week.
> 
> Update:
> 
> My back has been behaving
> I started cardio 3x/week (minimum) last week with the wife
> I'm now repping 150s for Flat DB Bench Press‡
> Training core after years of neglect
> I now allow fasting for only 4-5 days per week
> Strictly controlling diet (e.g. increased daily protein to 150g)
> Made Reverse Hyperextensions a part of core training
> New goal-this blast as my last ever (maintenance until death)‡
> 
> I don't like the vulnerability I have before reaching "perfection", but I'm ignoring it. I want to be fair to ya'll and try different behavior.
> 
> 
> ‡ 1.2g Test E was planned, but I've been lazy by pinning 3mL(900mg)/week. I began Week 4 with the planned 1.2g/wk.
> 
> ‡ God willing, I expect to be using 160s in ~3 weeks. My goal was still "reps with 200s", *but I just watched a guy do 250sx1 on flat bench.* My goal is now 1RM with 250s (*"stay realistic" will be ignored*-you know I never accept limits)!
> 
> ‡ I want to hit my goal with this blast. Then I can cruise and focus only on maintaining my ideal physique.



You Look great Hulk!

Max


----------



## Trump

How you open it??? 



maxmuscle1 said:


> You Look great Hulk!
> 
> Max


----------



## maxmuscle1

Trump said:


> How you open it???



Click his avatar


----------



## Trump

Just takes me too an even smaller pic



maxmuscle1 said:


> Click his avatar


----------



## hulksmash

WTF, am I the only person using Android Chrome? An older pic was said to be "too small" by others not too long ago. Let me upload:







Better? 

Ugh, I hate seeing myself being what I consider "not good enough".


----------



## Trump

I see no reason why you wouldn’t post a pic, I think you look great now you have finally posted a pic we can see



hulksmash said:


> WTF, am I the only person using Android Chrome? An older pic was said to be "too small" by others not too long ago. Let me upload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Ugh, I hate seeing myself being what I consider "not good enough".


----------



## maxmuscle1

hulksmash said:


> WTF, am I the only person using Android Chrome? An older pic was said to be "too small" by others not too long ago. Let me upload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?
> 
> Ugh, I hate seeing myself being what I consider "not good enough".



It’s just a disease us bodybuilders have!

Quote- I am Never Satisfied!!!
Chaz Michael Michaels

Max


----------



## Grizzly911

maxmuscle1 said:


> It’s just a disease us bodybuilders have!
> 
> Quote- I am Never Satisfied!!!
> Chaz Michael Michaels
> 
> Max



Not bad Hulk, you look ready to go!


----------



## motown1002

Hulk, you look great!


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> I see no reason why you wouldn’t post a pic, I think you look great now you have finally posted a pic we can see



Well, take this pic as an example. My hands prove my muscles were quite relaxed, BUT even with being mostly relaxed, my side "chest line" *should be visible*.

Other pics taken at the same time show the lines of my chest. This one didn't, so *it makes it seem like I have higher BF than I actually do.*

That's my reasons. I see flaws, real or not, and I hate it. *I don't want ya'll to see even 1 flaw*. If you've been criricized as much as I have here in ~8 years, you'd be fearful to show ONE flaw too.

It sounds silly, but I just don't want to make it more possible to recieve hate.


----------



## maxmuscle1

Water off a Ducks Back!!

Max


----------



## Trump

Just take the compliments hulk and enjoy them



hulksmash said:


> Well, take this pic as an example. My hands prove my muscles were quite relaxed, BUT even with being mostly relaxed, my side "chest line" *should be visible*.
> 
> Other pics taken at the same time show the lines of my chest. This one didn't, so *it makes it seem like I have higher BF than I actually do.*
> 
> That's my reasons. I see flaws, real or not, and I hate it. *I don't want ya'll to see even 1 flaw*. If you've been criricized as much as I have here in ~8 years, you'd be fearful to show ONE flaw too.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I just don't want to make it more possible to recieve hate.


----------



## CJ

Nobody is expecting a magazine quality photo shoot, don't sweat it. We all hate how we look in pics, you're not alone. 

That being said, you look pretty damn good to me. Be proud of where you are, where you've come from, and keep pushing toward the goals.


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> Just take the compliments hulk and enjoy them



I'll do you one better-I'll enjoy 'em and share a "blooper" pic:






Wrist curl+CoC gainz. I KNOW PEOPLE, my forearms are as big as my upper arms lol. It's always been a "curse" if ya want to call it that.

*THAT'S IT!* I'm not comfy enough to share any more, or share more frequently.


Thanks for the kind words, everyone. They really, really make me feel good about my body during this journey.

I'll be more willing to accept flaws as I work on them, instead of zero tolerance for a flaw like before.


----------



## hulksmash

To show progress, this was right before the blast I'm currently doing:






I blow up and change quickly. That has been used as an excuse in the past to be lazy in diet or training (e.g. "Doesn't matter I didn't eat enough protein, I'll gain quick when I decide to eat enough"). 

My wife and ya'll have made it impossible to be lazy. Too many people I can let down now.

I'm fine posting this since I was only lifting 1 or 2x a week+drinking soda and eating candy almost daily. Plus, it's a beginning point pic.


----------



## hulksmash

*$0 paid for 150lb DBs* and how I'm able to go up 10lbs every 6-8 weeks:







Gorilla Tape, wide
120lb DBs
Curl Bar weight plates

I'm running out of time now. I have to get 150s or 160s. I can't add more to 120s.

I expect to use 160s by ~3 weeks. Hopefully 2 more 5lb plates will fit good, since I don't have $$ for 150s.

Duct tape on 150s will get me to at least 190s. 

Enjoy your "adapt" tip!


----------



## hulksmash

I forgot to add:

I haven't trained delts in 3-4 years.

I trained them again yesterday, with Seaated DB Shoulder Press as the heavy exercise. Sadly, I had to use 55s, because I was too lazy to duct tape them to be heavier. The next heavier DBs are 75s, but I didn't attempt them.

I feel stupid now, I should've seen how easy 75s are for SDBSP. I repped out the 55s. Oh well, next time.

I'm training delts again because I don't want any obstacles in the way of flat DB bench press with 210s, 220s,...250s.


----------



## hulksmash

I totally forgot an update! I was in chat box and realized I should post it here so *no one is left out of the loop*.

I'm now running 6 grams every week. I plan to start demanding everyone to use at least 4 grams of gear every week. On the 8th week, I'm doing wrist curls every day for 2 hours. Gear is upped to 8 grams to really grow the forearms and wrist curl strength.

Hurt then becomes a serious rival to me, and I'll start my campaign of telling everyone I'm the best and can't be beat.

On week 10, I'm duct taping 250s to my arms, so at night I can flat bench rep 250s. It will be easily done, because I'm stronger than everybody. Week 11 is composed of daily Cialis at 300mg doses. That ends either at the end of week 11 or when my dick is 3 feet long. Whichever is first.

On every week, I'll make sure to tell everyone daily that I'm smarter than everyone else. That will motivate me in the gym as I look in the mirror and think about how I'm the smartest human ever. After every gym session, I'll say I'm going to post a pic, but never end up doing it.

At least 4 days a week I'll endlessly talk about 250lb dumbbells so I can make sure everyone knows that I want to rep out with them. I'll also remind people about wrist curls and call everyone's forearms too small. If they disagree, I'll spend an hour talking about the need for wrist curls again!

*I hope I didn't leave anything out!*

LOL good times


----------



## Straight30weight

I’m gonna need more drugs....


----------



## Trump

Why have you upped your cialis dose??



hulksmash said:


> I totally forgot an update! I was in chat box and realized I should post it here so *no one is left out of the loop*.
> 
> I'm now running 6 grams every week. I plan to start demanding everyone to use at least 4 grams of gear every week. On the 8th week, I'm doing wrist curls every day for 2 hours. Gear is upped to 8 grams to really grow the forearms and wrist curl strength.
> 
> Hurt then becomes a serious rival to me, and I'll start my campaign of telling everyone I'm the best and can't be beat.
> 
> On week 10, I'm duct taping 250s to my arms, so at night I can flat bench rep 250s. It will be easily done, because I'm stronger than everybody. Week 11 is composed of daily Cialis at 300mg doses. That ends either at the end of week 11 or when my dick is 3 feet long. Whichever is first.
> 
> On every week, I'll make sure to tell everyone daily that I'm smarter than everyone else. That will motivate me in the gym as I look in the mirror and think about how I'm the smartest human ever. After every gym session, I'll say I'm going to post a pic, but never end up doing it.
> 
> At least 4 days a week I'll endlessly talk about 250lb dumbbells so I can make sure everyone knows that I want to rep out with them. I'll also remind people about wrist curls and call everyone's forearms too small. If they disagree, I'll spend an hour talking about the need for wrist curls again!
> 
> *I hope I didn't leave anything out!*
> 
> LOL good times


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> Why have you upped your cialis dose??



LOL

Can't go wrong with some self-deprecating jokes! I never take myself too serious.


----------



## hulksmash

Since I gotta obey the UG rule ("must make 1 post per 2 days"), I thought:

*"I'll scrutinize and examine my body parts using my thread so I can progress efficiently.* My forearm and upper arm will be the first group I judge."

*Upper Arm:* Cold/No pump (on couch all day).  Bicep not flexed (unable due to wrist pronated)





*Forearm/Wrist Flexors:* Cold/No pump (on couch all day). Wrist pronated (allows visibility of whole wrist flexor area). Bicep not flexed (unable due to wrist pronated)





*Having no pump/cold+being sedentary since waking* is ignored. 

Appalling flaws are clearly seen. The biggest defect is the excess fat on the upper arm, which is visible in the forearm pic. There is a loss of visible tricep+bicep seperation when focus is on the wrist flexors.

Another is the loss of vascularity. I have extensive vascularity, but  *medicine+sleep deprivation caused vasoconstriction.* However, once my arms are perfect, vascularity should be present at all times.

An additional glaring imperfection is the lack of size. A large increase of LBM to the whole arm is needed. I deem my arms as inadequate in size, and do not pass my standard of "big".

I must increase bicep, tricep, and wrist flexor LBM, lose fat, and maintain vascularity. Increasing vascularity must be avoided. I continue to progress weekly-all choices made must ensure weekly progress continues.


*Mods! My post was a quasi-journal. Please delete any posts that are belligerent and/or are off-topic! Help me keep this thread a peaceful, fun pseudo-journal. Thanks!*


----------



## The Tater

Looking good Hulk! Good job!


----------



## Straight30weight

Hulk, please explain how you plan to add LBM to your bicep and tricep. I’m not a fan of my arms and would love some insight as to how you plan to grow yours


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> Hulk, please explain how you plan to add LBM to your bicep and tricep. I’m not a fan of my arms and would love some insight as to how you plan to grow yours



My opinions are below! I hope the pics are big enough (I use mobile Chrome browser).

You'll be very bored with my arm advice lol I always do the same method:


Eat in a caloric surplus
Always use progressive overload
Always have "strength" sets (weight in a 1-5 rep range)
Always make your final set a "burnout" (weight in a 10-15 rep range) to hit any missed fibers
Have at least 2 exercises targeting the tricep's long head (the biggest head of the 3)
Have an exercise for the brachialis and brachioradialis
have 2 exercises minimum for wrist flexors

Looks like a lot, right? It's not. I use 1 bicep exercise, 1 tricep exercise, 1 brachioradialis exercise, and 2 wrist flexor exercises.

Take the sets you do for many exercises, and give them to 1 or 2 exercises. Stick only to the basics. I only do lying flat bench DB tricep extensions as an example. The basics (1 or 2 exercises) are all that's needed.

PS I did say on here that I went to cables becaue of my elbow. I jumped back to the LFBDB extensions 2 weeks ago. I do exactly like I've told you for years.


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks for the reply. I do considerably more volume, probably 4 tricep exercises with 
many sets/reps varying from heavy to burnout. And I do 2 bicep exercises but again, many sets/reps


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks for the reply. I do considerably more volume, probably 4 tricep exercises with
> many sets/reps varying from heavy to burnout. And I do 2 bicep exercises but again, many sets/reps



Well I don't know why, but most people don't train heavy with groups like arms like they would for back to keep a high DL.

I think you should train heavy and with less volume-K.I.S.S

All just my opinion though


----------



## hulksmash

I'm forced to make a post again ("1 every 2 days").

Just hit arms. Lying flat DB extensions for triceps and Standing DB Curls (plus Seated DB Concenration Curls as the final set-a burnout set). I've stupidly stayed at 55s for the LFDB extensions. Wife spotted me. 

*Spotting is for busting plateaus*. For example, imagine next week I use 65s and have my wife spot me. I taper off my wife spotting me, then do the 65s alone.

Then, when I can do 10-12 reps alone with the 65s, I move up to 70s or 75s and my wife spots me.

*I repeat until I rep 100s alone in LFDB Extensions.* I do this with every exercise I want to be crazy strong in. *My method gives me continual, monthly strength gains.*

My gear use is pretty mild (to me, at least). I've been running 960mg/week of Test E and 800mg/week of Tren Base. 

My plan was *1.2-1.5 grams of Test E and 800mg Tren Base per week.* I stayed lazy and just stuck to 3.2mL of test e per week (960mg). With my new order, I'm going to be sure to do 1.2g of Test E and not be lazy with it. 1.2g will give me far quicker results and more gains.


----------



## The Tater

hulksmash said:


> I'm forced to make a post again ("1 every 2 days").
> 
> Just hit arms. Lying flat DB extensions for triceps and Standing DB Curls (plus Seated DB Concenration Curls as the final set-a burnout set). I've stupidly stayed at 55s for the LFDB extensions. Wife spotted me.
> 
> *Spotting is for busting plateaus*. For example, imagine next week I use 65s and have my wife spot me. I taper off my wife spotting me, then do the 65s alone.
> 
> Then, when I can do 10-12 reps alone with the 65s, I move up to 70s or 75s and my wife spots me.
> 
> *I repeat until I rep 100s alone in LFDB Extensions.* I do this with every exercise I want to be crazy strong in. *My method gives me continual, monthly strength gains.*
> 
> My gear use is pretty mild (to me, at least). I've been running 960mg/week of Test E and 800mg/week of Tren Base.
> 
> My plan was *1.2-1.5 grams of Test E and 800mg Tren Base per week.* I stayed lazy and just stuck to 3.2mL of test e per week (960mg). With my new order, I'm going to be sure to do 1.2g of Test E and not be lazy with it. 1.2g will give me far quicker results and more gains.



Sounds good Hulk! Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Straight30weight

hulksmash said:


> I'm forced to make a post again ("1 every 2 days").
> 
> Just hit arms. Lying flat DB extensions for triceps and Standing DB Curls (plus Seated DB Concenration Curls as the final set-a burnout set). I've stupidly stayed at 55s for the LFDB extensions. Wife spotted me.
> 
> *Spotting is for busting plateaus*. For example, imagine next week I use 65s and have my wife spot me. I taper off my wife spotting me, then do the 65s alone.
> 
> Then, when I can do 10-12 reps alone with the 65s, I move up to 70s or 75s and my wife spots me.
> 
> *I repeat until I rep 100s alone in LFDB Extensions.* I do this with every exercise I want to be crazy strong in. *My method gives me continual, monthly strength gains.*
> 
> My gear use is pretty mild (to me, at least). I've been running 960mg/week of Test E and 800mg/week of Tren Base.
> 
> My plan was *1.2-1.5 grams of Test E and 800mg Tren Base per week.* I stayed lazy and just stuck to 3.2mL of test e per week (960mg). With my new order, I'm going to be sure to do 1.2g of Test E and not be lazy with it. 1.2g will give me far quicker results and more gains.


My elbow hates doing 40lb lfdb extensions, couldn’t imagine doing 100’s. 

Wheres it say you have to post once every couple days?


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> My elbow hates doing 40lb lfdb extensions, couldn’t imagine doing 100’s.
> 
> Wheres it say you have to post once every couple days?



My wife wants me to post, so I won't spend a whole day discussing bodybuilding lol


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> My elbow hates doing 40lb lfdb extensions, couldn’t imagine doing 100’s.
> 
> Wheres it say you have to post once every couple days?



Oh and funny you mention elbows-my elbow is the reason I'm back down to using 55s.

My elbow tendonitis (caused by bursitis) also got me stuck using 150s on flat db bench. 

Now my elbows are fine, and I can get back to going up in db bench weight and db extensions weight every 6-8 weeks (I have faith my progress stays that quick).


----------



## Straight30weight

hulksmash said:


> Oh and funny you mention elbows-my elbow is the reason I'm back down to using 55s.
> 
> My elbow tendonitis (caused by bursitis) also got me stuck using 150s on flat db bench.
> 
> Now my elbows are fine, and I can get back to going up in db bench weight and db extensions weight every 6-8 weeks (I have faith my progress stays that quick).


With the extensions, if I keep the weight lower, I’m fine. When it goes up I hurt pretty bad. I think I injured it arm wrestling years ago and it’s never recovered. If I arm wrestle now, I won’t be able to use my arm for 6 months minimum.


----------



## hulksmash

Straight30weight said:


> With the extensions, if I keep the weight lower, I’m fine. When it goes up I hurt pretty bad. I think I injured it arm wrestling years ago and it’s never recovered. If I arm wrestle now, I won’t be able to use my arm for 6 months minimum.



I can't keep the weight lower for extensions; *if I did errbody gonna do this to me:*







LOL and all jokes aside, the reason I _can't_ keep the weight lower is simple:

My goals! My DB Extension weight has to go up-if it doesn't, *I will hit a plateau in Flat DB Bench Press.*

Based on my progress, using 200s in FDBBP will require the strength to rep ~85s in Lying Flat DB Extensions. 

It's 100% possible I will need less OR more tricep strength to rep 200s in FDBBP. My goal to rep 210s and more though? I'm sure I'll need to be strong enough to rep 100s in LFDBE.

Also, *WHY* stick to LFDB Extensions? Simple:
*I believe the most simple, basic exercises should always be used instead of exotic lifts.* ALWAYS K.I.S.S.!

Examples are Flat DB Bench for pecs, LFDB Extensions for triceps, Standing DB Curls for biceps, Standing BB Toe Raises for calves, SLDL for hamstrings, etc.

My opinion is *be the MOST efficient and basic you can be with time, exercises, muscle gain, fat loss, diet, etc.* I will never change from that.


----------



## Trump

This 10 week recomp is approaching 18 weeks


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> This 10 week recomp is approaching 18 weeks



LOL my discs totally aborted that window of time!


----------



## Trump

Make a new thread then, your blast has changed too




hulksmash said:


> LOL my discs totally aborted that window of time!


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> Make a new thread then, your blast has changed too



Yea everything changed...

If I deadlift with proper intensity, I need a cane to walk for some time after deadlifting. 

I'm bitter about that, but I'm accepting it more and more each day.


----------



## Trump

This is crazy advise hulk but if deadlifting makes you need to walk with a cane then stop dead lifting



hulksmash said:


> Yea everything changed...
> 
> If I deadlift with proper intensity, I need a cane to walk for some time after deadlifting.
> 
> I'm bitter about that, but I'm accepting it more and more each day.


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> This is crazy advise hulk but if deadlifting makes you need to walk with a cane then stop dead lifting



I don't, only did it once after the MRI. I also used adequate intensity.

Deadlifts aren't needed anyway. I've got a good back with Pull-Ups, Lat Pulldowns, and Bent-Over BB Rows.

Surprisingly, BOBB Rows do not hurt me at all, ever. I theorize proper form and being bent-over must keep my discs from suffering.


----------



## Metalhead1

hulksmash said:


> I don't, only did it once after the MRI. I also used adequate intensity.
> 
> Deadlifts aren't needed anyway. I've got a good back with Pull-Ups, Lat Pulldowns, and Bent-Over BB Rows.
> 
> Surprisingly, BOBB Rows do not hurt me at all, ever. I theorize proper form and being bent-over must keep my discs from suffering.



That is surprising that you can do those without pain. Have you ever used glute ham raises for your discs?


----------



## hulksmash

Metalhead1 said:


> That is surprising that you can do those without pain. Have you ever used glute ham raises for your discs?



Yes, I do them on Core Day. In fact, I'll share my routine:

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench Press 8-9 sets
Flat Bench DB Flyes 1 set
*Arms*

Lying Flat DB Extensions 9-10 sets
Standing DB Curl 4 sets
Standing DB Hammer Curls 3 sets
Standing Behind-the-Back BB Wrist Curls 4 sets
Captains of Crush 4 sets
*Back*

Pull-Ups (wide/medium/narrow) 5 sets
Lat Pulldowns (wide/narrow) 7 sets
Standing Bent-Over BB Rows 5 sets
*Legs*

BB Front Squats 9-10 sets
Stiff-Legged Deadlifts 5 sets
Standing BB Toe Raises 5 sets
*Shoulders*

Seated DB Shoulder Press 7 sets
Standing Leaning 1-Arm DB Lateral Raise 3 sets
Standing DB Front Raises 4 sets
*Core*

Bicycle Crunches 3 sets
Glute-Ham Raise 3 sets
Dragon Flags (body below chest hangs off the bench) 3 sets
Flat Bench Reverse Hyperextensions 3-4 sets
*Notes*

Cardio is done a minimum of 3x/week
Core is done on Shoulder Day or 1 Cardio Day
First few sets are warm-up sets
Only Leg Day is allowed the lightest rep range (15-20 reps)
Reps always vary according to how my body feels
Only heavy weights (1-5 rep range) and moderate weights (6-10) are allowed (Leg Day exempt)
Only the most basic exercises, and the least amount of them, is allowed
Only "Partial/Quarter reps" are used, except for 1 reason
Full ROM is allowed only to verify and prove a 1RM
Lagging parts may be hit 2x/week using a Cardio Day
The weight used in an exercise must be increased by 5-10lbs when 8-10 reps are easily performed with the heaviest weight
Rest Day can be any day of the week
1 full week without lifting and cardio is required every 4 months
2 days minimum of rest after lifting is required for healing (can't train the same body part again without adequate time)
*The trained body part MUST be unable to function once training is finished*

That should cover it. I'm down to answer questions. Enjoy!


----------



## hulksmash

Last night, while enjoying my insomnia (yea right), I checked the Instagram of one of my favorite BBers, Michael Lockett:

*Back*





*Front*





Seeing his current physique, I thought "*Why the **** did I post a pic of my arm?! I'm not worthy enough to post a pic yet!*"

True-I haven't passed _my_ standards of "fit for sharing" yet. I had a lapse in judgement. My arm is *only ~40% complete*.

My standard for sharing a pic is simple. My physique, or a muscle group, must be 80% of my goal (LBM+BF).

Say Michael Lockett's pic is my 100% goal in LBM+BF%. I must have 80% of his LBM+BF in the pics above before I pass my standards.

I recieved extra proof that I made a mistake posting my arm pic earlier. I was told my arm looks like a teen boy's arm. I do agree my arm is not worthy to be shared, but I got a nice chuckle from the "boy" part.

Time to earn a passing grade on my self-imposed standards.


----------



## hulksmash

If an idiot read my post and for any idiot that can't read:

I did *not* say Michael Lockett is my goal.

I did not say I will look like him.

I did not say I will look better than him.

I did not say I will be 80% of him.

That should cover it.


----------



## Gibsonator

so then hulk, what percent of that physique would you say you are currently?
Currently as in right now, 12:13 pacific standard time on July 2nd, 2019.


----------



## Trump

0% that’s easy, ask me one on nuclear physics 



Gibsonator said:


> so then hulk, what percent of that physique would you say you are currently?
> Currently as in right now, 12:13 pacific standard time on July 2nd, 2019.


----------



## hulksmash

Gibsonator said:


> so then hulk, what percent of that physique would you say you are currently?
> Currently as in right now, 12:13 pacific standard time on July 2nd, 2019.



Hmm...Please note I'm negatively biased-I _always_ consider myself extremely worthless, inferior, insignificant, and undeserving.

I'm *NOT* wanting sympathy. I'm a *perfectionist*-I believe I'm those things unless I become perfect. *My answer to you, and my opinion of my physique, are not exempt from my perfectionism.*

Personally, *I believe I'm 20%* of Lockett's physique in the pics. I honestly believe others would place me higher.

I'm incredibly motivated when I believe I'm light years away from being "perfect". This applies to all areas in my life-BBing, boxing, musician, illustrator, woodworking, farming, etc.

I want to be #1 in whatever I do. Perfectionism mixed with competitiveness!


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> 0% that’s easy, ask me one on nuclear physics



I can agree with that, too

Well, maybe 5%


----------



## hulksmash

Trump said:


> 0% that’s easy, ask me one on nuclear physics



OH *I didnt see the "ask on nuclear physics"!* So my question is:

I got 1u = 931.5MeV/c2 and also have c2 = 931.5MeV/u.

Does the 931.5MeV/c2 mean 931.5MeV divided by the speed of light squared? If so, shouldn't that mean it's okay to say c2=931.5MeV divided by _u_? Or is _c_ being used as a variable for m/s units? 

Actually here's the question: Find the binding energy of Zinc. Simple-just use the formula E = [ZM(small H) + Nm(small n) - M]*c2.

I guess what I'm asking: 
*is the 931.5MeV/u just the speed of light in terms of electron volts and atomic mass, and 931.5MeV/c2 atomic mass in terms of electron volts and speed?*


----------

